# Police EMS



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

In the town I grew up in, the police provided a BLS ambulance up until 1993. Besides Mattapoisett and Billerica, does anyone know the other towns that still have a police ambulance. Just curious...


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Nahant


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

South Hadley


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Listing of Ambulances in MA


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Hamilton


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

Tisbury (Martha's Vineyard)

Tisbury Police Ambulance Service

All FT POs are currently required to be EMT-B's, most PT PO's are EMT-B's

Supplemented by Volunteers (paid approximately $35 per shift). Usually at least 1 or 2 volunteers are assigned to cover the truck each shift. 

Cruisers all have Defib, O2 and pretty good jump kits.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Anyone know if Northeastern University Police still run that scary ambulance?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Hey now.... we just got a new suction unit :lol:


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

ECPD,

Nahant runs a police ambulance? I thought they were using Action for EMS?


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Yes..We still have our ambulance at NU...And yes the sight of it pulling up has been known to have brought near death patients to their feet to sign medical waivers and flee


----------



## urban_blues (Oct 3, 2004)

reno911_2004";p="47212 said:


> Anyone know if Northeastern University Police still run that scary ambulance?


There's nothing scary about the ambulance, just the EMTs. :shock:


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

robodope said:


> Yes..they do


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

EMT857398 said:


> In the town I grew up in, the police provided a BLS ambulance up until 1993. Besides Mattapoisett and Billerica, does anyone know the other towns that still have a police ambulance. Just curious...


We provided ambulance services into the mid-1980's, when a series of private companies (Bay State/Norfolk-Bristol/Fallon) took over. IMO, good riddance. I didn't take this job to be an EMT.

However, the fire department is now making noise that they want to take over EMS services. That's all fine & dandy, but since we (PD) were the last city agency to provide EMS services, the city better be prepared to offer us something very significant in order for us to relinquish our "right" to provide EMS services!


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Doesn't MIT PD run the ambulance at MIT ? I remember a some time ago while I was at MGH, seeing 2 MIT Officers weeling someone in to the ER.

Also, up until the mid 90's Wellesley PD ran the town's ambulance.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)

PearlOnyx said:


> ECPD,
> 
> Nahant runs a police ambulance? I thought they were using Action for EMS?


Fire Dept. runs the ambulance........Police used to about 8 or 9 years ago.


----------



## kokid (Oct 24, 2005)

In my city, AMR runs the show on medicals. Of course we are also dispatched along with the fire dept. I hate medical calls more than anything but would never dog it to a call. I don't believe in A.B.C. (if you don't know what that means don't ask) but I do feel relieved when the bus/FD is there before me.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

To the poster of this thread, seriously dude.....change your SN. Any one is able to goto OEMS and get your name and could have filed a complaint aganist you. And them someone can get your adderess. Not smart.


Back on track, Hamilton PD runs an ambie.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Fallon EMS runs a "police ambulance" it is part of MetroSTAR which is a Southeast Massachusetts tactical Police deployment unit that covers Norfolk and part of Plymouth Counties, I know one of the guys on the team they are pretty good at what they do.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Are there any police departments in MA that share the role of police/firefighter? I know in other states they do and call it a public safety department. (PSO's)


----------

